# Hypnotic Z1750.1D do rated?



## brmcm15 (Dec 23, 2007)

Specs:

1,750 watt mono amplifier
Class "D" fully digital power supply
1 x 1,750 watts @ 1 ohm @14.4 volts
1 x 875 watts @ 2 ohm @14.4 volts
1 x 440 watts @ 4 ohm @14.4 volts
Crossover slope: 12 dB per octave
Bass Boost @ 45 Hz: 18 dB
1 Ohm Stable
Audiophile grade components
High efficiency mosfet design
DC-DC PWM power supply
Bipolar outputs
Very Efficient and Low Current Draw
Subsonic filter: 20Hz - 50Hz
Buffered pre-amp input circuitry
On-board variable precision x-over 12 dB per octave
On-board bass boost
Hypsink technology (Heat management system)
Translucent, blue illuminated Hypnotic logo
Input Sensitivity: 200mV - 5.8V
Input Voltage: 11-14.4 Volts
RCA and Speaker level inputs
Signal to Noise Ratio: 90dB
THD @ Rated Power: < 0.5%
High efficiency mosfet design
Dimensions: 15-3/4" L x 8-7/8" W x 2-1/8" H
Detailed Specifications:

Frequency Response: 20 Hz - 250 Hz
S/N Ratio: > 90 dB
Low Input Level: 246 mV - 5.9 V
Crossover Frequency: 40 Hz - 250 Hz
Crossover Slope: 18 dB
SubSonic Filter: 20 Hz - 50 Hz



in theory:

14.4v x 60amps = 864watts





discuss


*i emailed db drive and asked for some internal shots and some more info, should be getting a reply soon..


----------

